# Rest in Peace Moscow and Milo :( :( :(



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

On the 28th of December 2007 I persuaded my Dad to drive me 65 miles to pick up the two rats I'd picked out from a breeder. They were the first Rats I'd ever had and I was so excited to collect them. A little Russian Blue and a little Black pair of Dumbo's, brothers. Both of them lived till around 2 years 4 months. Moscow rapidly went down hill early this month when he devolved HLD and was just too tired to go on, on the 4th of March he put his little head down and went to sleep forever. He was in no pain as there was nothing wrong with him, it was just his time to go. He was the most amazing little man, out of the 7 I've had I have always been closest to him, and not in a way that he's my favourite, we've just always got on so well. He was my smooch, my squishy lap rat, always grooming me and cuddling up with me for hours. But there was no one closer to Moscow than Milo. They spent pretty much all their time together and if you got one out of the cage without the other, theyd be looking around for their brother. They have been together through everything and when Moscow went, Milo was lost. Despite being in the cage with his other friends Molly and Millie he was clearly missing him so much, and whilst we tried to comfort him it wasnt enough and on the 16th of March, he too put his head down and went to sleep. It happened over night, on Monday he was fine, by Wednesday morning he was gone. He was such a character, right from the start. He NEVER wanted to do what he was told, sit where you put him or let you groom him or anything of the like, He wanted a cuddle ONLY if he wanted a cuddle, only then would he sit still. A fearless explorer who was always so stubborn but who you could tell was so intelligent. I lost my two best friends in the last month, but they were inseperable in life, and they will be inseperable in death.









This was the earliest pic I could find of both of them on this computer, them at around 5 months after just moving to a new bigger cage 









Both of them around 2 months ago, cuddled up together, whenever I got them out theyd find a hidey hole and just lay with eachother. 









Baby Moscow









Milo, loving the baby food!




















Rest in Peace Moscow and Milo, never forgotten.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

That's such a beautiful story. I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Moscow and Milo.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Thank you 
I was lucky to have had them, and for such a long time aswell. WHile I am pretty sad Im so glad they are together, and that they both went so peacefully


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh man i shouldnt have read this post :''(
im in tears. i had to take a minute before replying... 

my pair look similar to yours, and one of mine has just passed away.
we are in that flux where we arent sure if he will give in too.
both are really healthy.

i feel for you hun, im so very sorry to hear this.
((biggest ratty hugs))
sarah <:3)~~ x


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

thank you so much, honestly, if he does give in (hope he doesnt, because to be honest we havent had as much time to devote to looking after Milo and making him feel better as we would have liked) its the best feeling to know that he will be back with his brother  
And I can only hope that other peoples rats have such a peaceful ending. 
RIP to your boy too, he was the little Russian Blue wasnt he? I read your post aswell and he is gorgeous, quite similar to my Moscow, only not as fat LOL
its a shame they dont live longer, but the time we have with them is worth it xxx


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry they went so close to each other. Im glad they went peacefully though. RIP


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP Moscow And Milo 
They were adorable


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

thank you all so much,. i still cant stop crying over them, i have 3 little looney rats but i miss my big squishy cuddly boys sooooo much, they were my first babys and i still dont know what to do without them.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww... RIP boys! It is certainly comforting that they are together again, though


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

such a sad story-i'm actually in tears


----------

